# DIY surgery



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Classic.

http://news.yahoo.com/calif-man-attempts-self-surgery-butter-knife-173714880.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That hurts just to read:googly:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes it does hurt to read, and having gone thru two hernia operations already I sure would not being doing one on myself.


----------

